# REC_STUDIO Project



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My Daughters future bike..More pics to come soon


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad to hear that REC, good luck to your new project n cant wait for that lil girl to come into this EXCLUSIVE world in about 3 weeks bro. 





> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 6 2008, 07:03 PM~9623703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jan 6 2008, 07:11 PM~9623775
> *Glad to hear that REC, good luck to your new project n cant wait for that lil girl to come into this EXCLUSIVE world in about 3 weeks bro.
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 6 2008, 07:12 PM~9623792
> *
> *


Sorry bro, I know you came by and I wasnt here I had to go to get my grandma but im home now


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I only paid $5.00 for it at a flea market 
http://www.megalowrider.com/Item/W1211.htm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

good luck bro


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

looking good.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

damn seeing al these lil 12" bikes makes me wanna build one myself


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 7 2008, 11:19 AM~9629535
> *damn seeing al these lil 12" bikes makes me wanna build one myself
> *


i still gotta start mine


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

what the hell you waintin for? get your ass in the garage lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 7 2008, 12:39 PM~9630788
> *what the hell you waintin for? get your ass in the garage lol
> *



ok. I will


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

comming from you i expect some crazy stuff :biggrin: or is it going to be a street ride :0


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jan 7 2008, 02:39 PM~9630788
> *what the hell you waintin for? get your ass in the garage lol
> *


im still handicapped :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

any updates?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 05:00 PM~9720811
> *any updates?
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 17 2008, 05:00 PM~9720811
> *any updates?
> *


 x3 :scrutinize:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Just working on the frame more pictures coming soon


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 9 2008, 09:03 PM~9905285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 10 2008, 07:03 AM~9905285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice let me know when you're ready for parts, Exclusive members get the sponsorship price don't forget.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 9 2008, 10:27 PM~9905998
> *
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

You should of stuck with that stroller idea I told you. Keep up the good work. I like the design you got for it




> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 9 2008, 09:03 PM~9905285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

looky looky....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

sorry for the large image. TEAM BAYTOWN at work


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 10 2008, 06:33 PM~9910938
> *sorry for the large image. TEAM BAYTOWN at work
> *



Tell 713WILD BILL and DEATHDEALER I SAID WUZ UP


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Feb 10 2008, 08:33 PM~9910938
> *sorry for the large image. TEAM BAYTOWN at work
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Feb 11 2008, 06:03 AM~9914752
> *:twak:
> *


x2. Thats what I told him


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

New picture coming soon
oh and thanks to B-wild for helping me on this project Rec_Studio putting it down for Baytown Tx


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hey, wait a minute!

the topic says "lil tiger buildoff" but that aint no damn lil tiger! 













































































































































hehe, Im just being stupid.

thats gonna be one bad ass 12" bike.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm REC :0 :0 

but still keep up the good work bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 31 2008, 04:03 PM~10300150
> *Its official I left Exclusive Bc  but with that said  Iam just stay solo and keep  building my lil girls bike so with that said i will post  new pictures soon
> *


Keep your head up homie and make sure this bike gets done. :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2008, 04:07 PM~10300183
> *Keep your head up homie and make sure this bike gets done.  :thumbsup:
> *


You got me into building this bike when you made the lil tiger build off topic  I know its not a lil tiger but this frame will do it :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 31 2008, 04:10 PM~10300202
> *You got me into building this bike when you made the lil tiger build off topic   I know its not a lil tiger but this frame will do it :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> Its official I left Exclusive Bc Iam just stay solo and keep  building my lil girls bike so with that said i will post  new pictures soon
> [/quot
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> > Its official I left Exclusive Bc Iam just stay solo and keep  building my lil girls bike so with that said i will post  new pictures soon
> > [/quot
> > :0
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 1 2008, 10:16 AM~10306949
> *APRIL FOOLS
> *


Thats it im going to beat your ass, when you come over


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

progress pics?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's a nice looking tank, looks like them chopper motorcycle frames


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Apr 1 2008, 06:29 PM~10310382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should seriously think about changing out the bottom bracket to a regular size one before u get into it too deep or you will be stuck with that shitty lil sproket setup the they come with.










:biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

update...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 2 2008, 08:48 PM~10321419
> *you should seriously think about changing out the bottom bracket to a regular size one before u get into it too deep or you will be stuck with that shitty lil sproket setup the they come with.
> 
> 
> ...


I have a custom made one that will work good :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

"Mas Problemas" Coming soon  Problemas new owner


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 18 2008, 05:57 PM~10449490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 18 2008, 06:57 PM~10449490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Apr 18 2008, 06:57 PM~10449490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aaaahhh, she's cute REC


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good REC looks like it is going to look WICKED after it is done


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> > SHE'S A DOLL...
> >
> > CONGRATULATIONS REC..FROM NIKI AND HER MOM..
> >
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 8 2008, 08:54 PM~10611961
> *:0  You didnt forget about me  :cheesy:  Thanks
> *


wuz up REC :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 10 2008, 01:47 AM~9906533
> *Nice let me know when you're ready for parts, Exclusive members get the sponsorship price don't forget.
> *


REC'S SIGNATURE:


REC_STUDIO Custom designs,photo shop,music beats "Problemas" 
Manny's Bike Shop 310-632-4868
Salas Engraving 626-840-5871
WICKED METAL WORKS 



P.S. Posts like this are what start shit between you and D, Tony....just thought i would be the one to point that out to ya


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 8 2008, 09:59 PM~10612696
> *REC'S SIGNATURE:
> REC_STUDIO Custom designs,photo shop,music beats "Problemas"
> Manny's Bike Shop 310-632-4868
> ...


how is that i sponsor the club to :biggrin: ?????????????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 12:11 AM~10613304
> *how is that i sponsor the club to  :biggrin: ?????????????
> *


Thats why that post wasnt directed towards you :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 8 2008, 08:59 PM~10612696
> *REC'S SIGNATURE:
> REC_STUDIO Custom designs,photo shop,music beats "Problemas"
> Manny's Bike Shop 310-632-4868
> ...


I do my own thing i am doing my own project who ever helps me gets props Iam grown and Iam not in this D or tony shit just because i have Wicked Metal Works dont mean thats what starting shit.  I keep it real and both sides help any body get there parts and should keep it like that.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey bro i called but no pick up give me a ring bro i need to holla at you


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 9 2008, 10:38 PM~10620475
> *I do my own thing i am doing my own project who ever helps me gets props Iam grown and Iam not in this D or tony shit  just because i have Wicked Metal Works dont mean thats what starting shit.  I keep it real and  both sides help any body get there parts and should keep it like that.
> *


OK...........apparently i should have reworded what i said earlier....


to clear up any confusion this post was meant towards TonyO....i had talked to him a while back about starting shit with wicked and was simply pointing out the fact that you have wicked listed as a sponsor, then tony comes in here and tries to pitch TnT to ya...thats cool cause hes a businessman jsut like D, but, that can also be taken by another businessman as Tony is trying to steal customers away or something, so my point was for tony to leave shit like what he said out or send it in a PM because then it ends up starting a bunch of shit that dont need to be started...just like tony dont like d coming in his topic, i know d doesnt appreciate tony going into his topics, or in this case, hitting up on d's customers....maybe im wrong but thats kinda what it seemed like...my comment had nothing to do with you rec or d...it was strictly aimed to make a point to my bROther, tony...

anyways, whens this lil bike gonna be done...its gonna look sic bro...if you need some engraving on them lil parts, hit me up, i did the ones on johns bike and they came out pretty good...ill hook you up man...


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT for the Homie REC


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

x2


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Time to get to work and cut the metal  Then send it to the top secret body man :0
when he gets his hand on this project ill make sure to post pictures


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 29 2008, 10:23 PM~11476049
> *Time to get to work and cut the metal   Then send it to the top secret body man :0
> when he gets his hand on this project ill make sure to post pictures
> *


 :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

putting in work i see


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Ill try to work on it everyday


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

looking good


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

Looking good 
Let me know if you need help


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Rec you need a camera


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 1 2008, 07:24 PM~11493062
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like that in the back ground, that proves that PROBLEMAS is still alive.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2008, 07:30 PM~11493105
> *Rec you need a camera
> *


X281


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2008, 08:43 AM~11496483
> *X281
> *



:biggrin: Thats are area code.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2008, 09:28 AM~11496781
> *:biggrin:  Thats are area code.
> *


Thats your area code and thats why I put it there. So it would hit home.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2008, 09:30 AM~11496788
> *Thats your area code and thats why I put it there. So it would hit home.
> *



Damn yall have the same area code, fuck it whats your number it wont be long distance hahahahahaha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2008, 09:35 AM~11496826
> *Damn yall have the same area code, fuck it whats your number it wont be long distance hahahahahaha
> *


Its like this. I have this cool thing on my computer called google serch. But check this out. It will show me all kinds of information when Im looking for it. For example. If I type in "baytown tx area code", it shows me what it is. It also shows me shit like population of your town, you guys only have 3 zip codes etc. Neat huh?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

google0wned


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

kinda hard to tell whats up in the smaller pics..


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 2 2008, 10:39 AM~11496853
> *Its like this. I have this cool thing on my computer called google serch. But check this out. It will show me all kinds of information when Im looking for it. For example. If I type in "baytown tx area code", it shows me what it is. It also shows me shit like population of your town, you guys only have 3 zip codes etc. Neat huh?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2008, 10:35 AM~11496826
> *Damn yall have the same area code, fuck it whats your number it wont be long distance hahahahahaha
> *


think dropem got confused....... :loco:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 2 2008, 11:33 AM~11497843
> *kinda hard to tell whats up in the smaller pics..
> *


good just wait till i have it done :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 2 2008, 04:46 PM~11499933
> *good just wait till i have it done  :biggrin:
> *


 keep put'n it down rec!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 1 2008, 04:45 PM~11491382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn I need to change the down tube on my other project


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Q-VO REC


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 2 2008, 09:32 PM~11503494
> *Q-VO REC
> *


What up SIC whats new?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2008, 09:32 PM~11503483
> *Damn I need to change the down tube on my other project
> *


Why?


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 2 2008, 09:25 PM~11503403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look's like some thing I would come up with


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 3 2008, 05:25 AM~11503403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work REC


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 2 2008, 09:25 PM~11503403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looks like a little problemas :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Todays work working on the back fender just having a hard time cutting everything by hand


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 2 2008, 03:46 PM~11499933
> *good just wait till i have it done  :biggrin:
> *


smartass :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Sep 3 2008, 09:43 PM~11513194
> *smartass :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

REC STUDIO gettin down...... :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

go get a air nibbler they work wonders


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 3 2008, 07:12 PM~11511478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the seat pan from one of Schwinn1966's seats? Looks good so far. :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 4 2008, 07:10 AM~11515171
> *REC STUDIO gettin down...... :thumbsup:
> *


  I have alot of work to finish on this bicycle you want to finish the bodywork?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

More to come Friday and the next and the next day!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

todays work


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 5 2008, 05:47 PM~11529510
> *todays work
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 4 2008, 05:28 PM~11519969
> *  I have alot of work to finish on this bicycle you want to finish the bodywork?
> *


let me im down.....


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 5 2008, 05:47 PM~11529510
> *todays work
> 
> 
> ...


lookn better n better :thumbsup:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

coming soon "BOO" REC_STUDIO,SALAS_ENGRAVING,MANNYS_BIKE_SHOP..PRODUCTION


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 28 2008, 06:48 PM~12546476
> *coming soon  "BOO"  REC_STUDIO,SALAS_ENGRAVING,MANNYS_BIKE_SHOP..PRODUCTION
> *


 :0


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn rec is a beast man we need to hook up on some work


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Had fun working on the body today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

any pics? :dunno:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 09:15 PM~12580640
> *any pics?  :dunno:
> *


waiting for my camera charger  maybe by Saturday


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 1 2009, 10:06 PM~12580558
> *Had fun working on the body today
> *


 :0


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 1 2009, 10:16 PM~12580655
> *waiting for my camera charger    maybe by Saturday
> *


 :uh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Well my lil girl got very sick hope she gets well soon took her to the doc and they gave me an air machine for her her lungs


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 2 2009, 12:37 PM~12584462
> *Well my lil girl got very sick hope she gets well soon took her to the doc and they gave me an air machine for her her lungs
> *



I hope she gets better. Let me know how she is doing


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 2 2009, 01:37 PM~12584462
> *Well my lil girl got very sick hope she gets well soon took her to the doc and they gave me an air machine for her her lungs
> *



I HOPE SHE GETS WELL SOON JUST KEEP HER IN THE HOUSE AND KEEP HER CHEST COVERED...


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

damn bro hope everything clears up one of my lil guys had the same thing but we gave him the machine treatment and it cleared up in like 2 weeks


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2009, 09:15 PM~12580640
> *any pics?  :dunno:
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jan 6 2009, 12:08 PM~12622203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

t
t
t
:biggrin:


----------



## haro amado (Jan 19, 2009)

how much to make me a frame for 12 in


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by haro amado_@Oct 6 2009, 06:11 PM~15286360
> *how much to make me a frame for 12 in
> *


  I am not good at making them just destroying my projects


----------



## MR.3D (Nov 28, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.3D_@Oct 6 2009, 07:51 PM~15287532
> *LOOKS GOOD BRO :biggrin:
> *


so its official :nicoderm: LIL AUDREY WILL BE HAPPY


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------

